# 2 FOTDs...it's been a short while :)



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

*I used:
*FACE*
Smashbox Anti-Shine 
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Revlon Colorstay foundation in Golden Beige
Bare Escentuals in Medium Beige
Bare Escentuals Well Rested (concealer)
MAC MSFN in Medium Dark (contour)
MAC MSF in So Ceylon (blush)
MAC MSF in Soft and Gentle (highlight)

*EYES*
Urban Decay Primer Potion (UDPP)
MAC Paintpot in Painterly
MAC eyeshadows in Beautiful Iris (inner corners), Era (to blend out the purples), and Vanilla (highlight)
MUFE92 (you can see where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Ardell lashes

*BROWS*
MAC eyeshadow in Cork
MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW20
MAC Clear Brow Gel

*LIPS*
Rimmel lipliner in Eastend Snob
MAC lipstick in Politely Pink
MAC clear Lipglass*

*
**Notice the change in my skintone. Yay for finding the perfect match and my new favorite MAC artist <3**
*



















*
I used:
*FACE*
Smashbox Anti-Shine 
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW25
MAC Prep+Prime Transparent Powder
**Bare Escentuals Well Rested (concealer)*
* MAC MSFN in Medium Dark (contour)
MAC Mineralize Blush Duo in Intenso (blush)
MAC MSF in Perfect Topping (highlight)

*EYES*
UDPP
MAC Paintpot in Painterly
MAC eyeshadows in Vanilla (lid and highlight), Brown Down (crease), Carbon (outer V), Era (to blend out Brown Down), and Aquavert (very inner corners)
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
Ardell lashes

*BROWS*
MAC eyeshadow in Cork
MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW20
MAC Clear Brow Gel

LIPS:
Rimmel lipliner in Eastend Snob
MAC lipstick in Marquise D'
MAC Lipglass in Live And Dye *


----------



## user47 (Apr 14, 2009)

Omg, I _need_ MUFE 92!

Love these looks, girl!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 14, 2009)

Ohhh mmyyy GGEEEEE!!! I'm in love with both these looks and the foundation in the 2nd is flawless on you!!! 

You look stunning luv! As always.


----------



## blinkymei (Apr 14, 2009)

I love how you did used aquavert in that one fotd, I really like the fotd alot actually!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 14, 2009)

These looks are beautiful!!!! As are you!!! Nothing compares to SFF for that flawless finish...you look amazing!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 14, 2009)

You are beautiful and your makeup is so vibrant and well done.  Great job!!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JsBaby4eva* 

 
_Omg, I need MUFE 92!

Love these looks, girl!_

 
*Thanks so much! 
You DO need MUFE 92. I just got it recently and it's like LOVE!*


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_Ohhh mmyyy GGEEEEE!!! I'm in love with both these looks and the foundation in the 2nd is flawless on you!!! 

You look stunning luv! As always._

 
*Hey lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm loving my foundation more than ever now. It's so perfect. It was a bit hard to get used to because I wasn't used to seeing my face darker. But it's just perfect now~ 

And thanks! <3*


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_I love how you did used aquavert in that one fotd, I really like the fotd alot actually!_

 
*I used Aquavert on my inner tearduct area...where I'd normally add a bit of my highlight to open my eyes. Instead of a light neutral color, I went with Aquavert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much!*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 14, 2009)

you have officially convinced me to get mufe 92. DAMN!!!!!

gorgoues looks!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_These looks are beautiful!!!! As are you!!! Nothing compares to SFF for that flawless finish...you look amazing!_

 
*It's so weird. I used to hate SFF so so soooo much. it made me so oily and broke me out. But for whatever reason it's perfect now. Maybe my skin changed...I last tried SFF about 3 years ago. 

And thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are beautiful and your makeup is so vibrant and well done.  Great job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Awww! Thanks so much! *


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you have officially convinced me to get mufe 92. DAMN!!!!!

gorgoues looks!_

 
*Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes...get it. Get it now! It's even more gorgeous than I thought. *


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

your eyebrows are to die for!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 14, 2009)

i love them! u make these bright colors look soooo good!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my Miss J! I'm saving these!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Apr 14, 2009)

I LOVE that pop of green!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

These looks are both gorgeous! I hope you have tutorials for them!
Woow..both looks are HOT.


----------



## joey444 (Apr 14, 2009)

Love them!!  I love all your FOTD's and your youtube channel!  I agree, I MUST get MUFE 92...


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 14, 2009)

You look stunning!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 14, 2009)

Those looks are hot, you rock that purple! <3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 14, 2009)

Holy moly you are one hot momma! Im telling u, u need to come visit me pronto!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love both of these looks so much! Your are soooo pretty


----------



## n_c (Apr 14, 2009)

That purple looks amazing! Hope to see more from you


----------



## starfck (Apr 14, 2009)

that purple oneeeee =)


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Apr 14, 2009)

gonna rock one of those looks this weekend... YES I'M JACKIN!!!!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 14, 2009)

really pretty! great blending + flawless skin


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 14, 2009)

i love the look.. brown with green looks so hot


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2009)

Shit, I am so ordering MUFE92, thats the most perfect purple.

I love the colour placement on look two and love the tone of your new foundation - rock it!


----------



## sugaMAMA (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW that MUFE is amazing ! great looks =)


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 14, 2009)

I love both! The purple is amazing, I need to invest in some nice purple e/s.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 14, 2009)

Freakin' gorgeous!  I LOVE and want that purple now.


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies! I am loving MUFE 92 and my new foundation!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 15, 2009)

awe...
i freaking lOve theese lOOkies...
sOoOoOo pretty!!!
especially love the purp...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want MUFE 92, NOW!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 17, 2009)

That purple is just.. Oh my god!


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Apr 18, 2009)

*wow !! you're really good ! loveeeee the second look.*


----------



## Che1zz (Apr 18, 2009)

I love the lashes! what ardell ones are they??


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 18, 2009)

OMg!!! IM SOOO in love with these looks!!!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, you officially turned me.  I am going to order that damn #92!   I'm still trying to pick up my jaw from the floor from seeing the second look.  You've been saved to my inspiration folder, and I'm absolutely copying you this week.  LOL


----------



## bsquared (Apr 20, 2009)

love them both!


----------

